# some folks asked for me to post some pics of my tank so here it is



## crazyreefnut (Nov 7, 2008)

:angler_fish: Enjoy some pressent tanks some from the past and one of my back yard lol enjoy


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous! 
Upload them to your gallery please!! Makes it easier to find them and properly associates them with your account! This way when you post in other threads, people will still see the link to your pictures because it will appear under your avatar 
Aquarium Gallery - Login

... but anyway, those pics are AWESOME!!

Thats a mystery wrasse I see? 
And your backyard, wow! Thats kinda like my backyard also but I need to drive ten minutes to get there, lol!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

btw what equipment are you using to run your mixed sps tank in the last two pics?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

nice thanks for postong them... looks great......


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very cool. I love seeing new pics.


----------



## Lunatik_69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great looking tank, looks much bigger than a 120g. Keep doing whatever your doing b/c its working for you. Kudos. Luna


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

nice nice nice what more can i say!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

